# Mike Malone fired



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544371444118196224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544372165442011136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544373238470811648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544374143354175488


----------



## Basel

Wow. Didn't meet expectations? I thought he was doing fine given Cousins has been out for a few weeks now.


----------



## Kidd

Basel said:


> Wow. Didn't meet expectations? I thought he was doing fine given Cousins has been out for a few weeks now.


Exactly. This is shocking.


----------



## Bogg

Seems odd that they've essentially fired him because his best player got sick. This is a head-scratcher to me.


----------



## Dornado

They were 9-6 with Cousins. Malone did coach a 54 loss team last year, but I thought they were showing signs of life, and that Cousins was coming along nicely.


----------



## Basel

Bogg said:


> Seems odd that they've essentially fired him because his best player got sick. This is a head-scratcher to me.



Definitely more to it than that.


----------



## RollWithEm

Bogg said:


> Seems odd that they've essentially fired him because his best player got sick. This is a head-scratcher to me.





Basel said:


> Definitely more to it than that.


There has to be, right? Otherwise, this was a bone-headed move.


----------



## Marcus13

I don't get it. I don't like it. I don't agree with it.

Stupid ass Kings. I was really enjoying them this season. I hope Demarcus hates your next coach and this blows up in your face.


----------



## Basel

I know there were some rumors that things weren't peachy in the off-season but this just makes no sense. The timing of it is terrible. Something had to have happened behind closed doors.


----------



## Diable

This is dumb. No, it's moronic. Malone had that team acting like pros, they were playing competitive basketball and they were in the playoffs until Cousins got sick. Aside from that this is like trading your Lincoln town car for a Yugo. Corbin is not a good coach and Malone is.

Ballmer should be on the phone with Malone right now. He's exactly the kind of defensive specialist that the Clippers really need.


----------



## Kidd

The Kings were playing too much defense and rebounding too much, for the front office's liking.


----------



## Marcus13

Rumor is the rift between management and Malone started last season because they were upset Malone wasn't giving Royce White minutes...


----------



## RollWithEm

I heard that Vivek approached Malone about trying his 4-on-5 strategy idea, and then Malone told him no... and then he got fired.

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...ce-of-4-on-5-strategy-to-be-employed-by-kings

http://www.businessinsider.com/kings-cherry-picking-4-on-5-experiment-2014-12

http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/235880/Kings-To-Use-Version-Of-4-On-5-Defense

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/the-do...kings-and-coach-michael-malone-175201188.html


----------



## Basel

:laugh: Wow. Is this guy serious?


----------



## Diable

https://twitter.com/BillSimmons/status/546162817095581696

Bill Simmons is saying that Mark Jackson is going to get the Kings job. I really do not understand the point of firing Mike Malone to hire Jackson. Everything that Jackson gives you is the same thing Malone gives you, only Malone is a better coach who has shown you good results with the personnel you have. It just seems stupid when you are downgrading in coaching ability and getting nothing else.


----------

